# A little help needed with a bore light .



## John 21:3-6 (Apr 22, 2012)

First want to start off by saying Merry Christmas to all members & their loved ones.
I recieved a Traditions 50/54 caliber bore light ( model # A1332 ) for Christmas and have been trying to figure out how the batteries go in to get this thing to light up. Came with no diagram or instructions so I thought it would be easy , boy was I wrong.. Lol


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I went to a couple of sites and it looks like they come apart in differant places. Some look like the rim unscrews and others have a seam slong the sides for battery changes. Or you may have one that needs to go back to the factory to change it. May even have to be shipped to some exotic place like china. Good luck
donm


----------

